# Wrapping extension cords at the plug area?



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

I was wandering if anyone wraps there extension cords with something where you plug into the socket. I have outdoor extension cords, but I still get worried if it rains. I would like to take extra measures and protect that area from shock or damage. Does anyone do anything to protect the cords outside???? Thanks for any input!


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

I've wrapped the connection with plastic wrap and duct tape before.


----------



## lwaldeck (Oct 15, 2008)

I've used both plastic wrap and sandwich bags secured with duct tape or zip ties.


----------



## TearyThunder (Jul 1, 2006)

I have wrapped them in the past with tape. It has been years since I have though. It has rained many times since I have stopped and so far no one has been electrocuted or anything. I usually don't turn on anything if it's raining (it hasn't rained on Halloween in years for me but I am usually set up for about a month.) It it were me I would just make sure that the plugs aren't sitting in puddles of water before you power everything up. I do remember taking the tape off and them having moisture under it back in the day.


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

I wrap mine in bags and electrical tape and only plug into GFCI protected outlet's


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Ok I think I will put bags with tape over the areas where I plug in. I set up about three weeks before Halloween, so I usually have the cords out for awhile in the rain. I don't turn them on when it is raining, but I will have to keep an eye out for any puddles that might be near the socket. Thanks everyone! Better safe than sorry.


----------



## The Creepster (Sep 18, 2009)

I never have wrapped mine...and they have been burried in 4 feet of snow until they melted in the spring...never had a problem


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

If I tape mine its more for keeping them together then dry. But if it makes you feel better about it then tape them. Just a bit of duct tape and your done.


----------



## jaege (Aug 23, 2009)

Use GFCIs and keep them up off the ground. That is sufficient.


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

I've used bags and tape, but watch for condensation ... I know the bag didn't leak but I did have one trip the GFI. Just a FYI.


----------

